# An die Profis GPU/CPU lastet nicht voll aus / Framerate nicht am MAX



## Kalim1st (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da eine Frage, bzw ein kleines Problem.

Ich habe folgendes System

- Intel i7 8700k auf 4,8 Ghz ( Wasserkühlung )
- Gforce RTX 2080Ti Sea Hawk ( Wasserkühlung )

Wenn ich als aktuelles Beispiel "Anthem" Spiele auf ( Ultra Settings ) 3440x1440 mit 100hz und einem fps cap von 96 fps ( Gsync ), dann komm ich in einigen Situation nicht an die 96 fps, sondern lande irgendwo bei 83 FPS. 
Alles kein Weltuntergang, aber das kuriose ist, die GPU Temperaturen sind völlig ok und die CPU Temperaturen ebenfalls.

GPU wie auch CPU sind nicht am Limit, sondern die GPU ist irgendwo bei 80-85 % und die CPU bei 50 %.
Ich habe mir in Core Temp auch die einzelnen Kerne angeschaut und die sind alle fast auf der gleichen Last, max 20 % Unterschied.
Aber kein Core auf Maximum, so das dieser den Falschenhals bilden könnte.

Somit denke ich habe ich kein Flaschenhals an der GPU und CPU.

Aber wieso passiert das.
Wieso dreht die GPU nicht die letzten 15 % hoch und holt sich die letzten 10 FPS.

Hat jemand noch eine Ahnung ob es einen versteckten Flaschenhals gibt ?

Zur Info:
Das ist nicht in allen Situationen so, meist habe ich dann 95-99 % Auslastung und dann auch meine 96 FPS oder auch mal 70 % Auslastung und meine 96 FPS.
Aber das halt nicht immer und rein physisch denke ich sollte die CPU und die GPU immer ans Limit gehen um die FPS zu erreichen, AUSSER es gibt irgendwo ein Flaschenhals.

Hat jemand von Euch die Erfahrung oder einen Tipp woran es liegen könnte ?

LG
Philipp


----------



## Richu006 (18. Februar 2019)

Du steckst in einem CPU Limit... auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick nicht so aussehen mag.
Auch wenn die Kerne nicht 100% ausgelastet sind. 
Die verschiedenen Prozesse werden ja auf Kerne verteilt, du weist nicht genau was in der CPU vorgeht, und was von was berechnet wird... CPU Limits lassen sich, seit man mehrkernige Prozessoren hat, und seit Windows und Spiele Aufgaben an verschiedene Threads verteilen, nicht mehr einfach an der Auslastung erkennen.

Man erkennt ein CPU Limit immer an der GPU Auslastung.

GPU  Auslastung nicht 96% oder höher... sitzt du in einem CPU Limit... 
etwas abhilfe können mehr oder schnellere Ram schaffen, aber zu viel sollte man davon nicht erwarten... 

Ich habe auch ein i7 8700K und 32GB Ram.. vielfach gönnt sich bei mir Anthem mehr als 16GB... falls du also nur 16 verbaut hast. könnte eine Ram Aufrüstung evtl eine kleine Steigerung bringen.


----------



## Darkscream (19. Februar 2019)

War bei mir damals in Crysis genau so, zu welchem Patchlevel weiß ich nicht genau. Da konnte ich alle Grafikdetails auf minimum stellen und die Auslastung ging trotzdem nicht höher (CPU), bei ~85% auf dem am stärkst ausgelasteten Kern war Schluss. Will damit sagen das du die Begrenzung auch bei der Software finden kannst. Besonders gut optimiert scheint es ja nicht zu sein, zumindest noch nicht. Abgesehen davon gibt es ja noch Zwischenspeicher, welche nicht schnell genug nach schieben können.
Sehe es mal positiv, es spart Strom


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (19. Februar 2019)

Der eine Prozentwert pro CPU-Thread hat nicht so eine große Aussagekraft, da CPUs aus verschiedenen "Bausteinen" bestehen. Vermutlich sind die Caches (L1/2/3) zu klein, so dass zuviel aus dem langsamen RAM nachgeladen werden muss, und deshalb die FLOAT/SSE/AVX-Einheiten  "verhungern"


----------



## Kalim1st (19. Februar 2019)

Danke für Eure aufschlussreichen Antworten.
Ich habe 32GB drin, allerdings haben diese nur 2400 MHz.
Könnt Ihr mir RAM empfehlen ?
Eher 4 8er Blöcke oder 2 16er.
Mein Board kann bis zu 4000 MHz RAM.

Also wenn da jemand ein Tipp hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Richu006 (19. Februar 2019)

Für den Ram Controller währen besser 2x16 er... aber ist eigentlich ziemlich egal und ein Detail.
Aber ich an deiner Stelle würde mur das Geld sparen. So viel bringen schnelle Ram meiner Meinung nicht... und dein Monitor hat ja G-Sync... warum stören dich also die drops auf ca.
80 FPS... ob jetzt 80 oder 96... würdest du bestimmt nicht merken ohne fps counter.
Ausserdem hast du extra für G-sync bezahlt.
Also nutze doch das feature auch.


----------



## Kalim1st (19. Februar 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Für den Ram Controller währen besser 2x16 er... aber ist eigentlich ziemlich egal und ein Detail.
> Aber ich an deiner Stelle würde mur das Geld sparen. So viel bringen schnelle Ram meiner Meinung nicht... und dein Monitor hat ja G-Sync... warum stören dich also die drops auf ca.
> 80 FPS... ob jetzt 80 oder 96... würdest du bestimmt nicht merken ohne fps counter.
> Ausserdem hast du extra für G-sync bezahlt.
> Also nutze doch das feature auch.



Ja G Sync nutze ich ja mit 100hz und 96 FPS CAP.
Wenn ich auf meinem OLED spiele, dann cap ich mit V Sync auf 60 und da hat man dann Drops auf 50 oder 55 und das merkt man dort schon mehr.
Nur denke ich mir, wenn die GPU nur auf 85 % läuft, dann versuche ich Abhilfe zu schaffen.
Es gibt immernoch Titel, da brauch auch die 2080Ti zu 100 %.
Gutes Beispiel ist Metro mit Ray Tracing ( auch mit DLSS ), da brauch man in 4k die komplette GPU.


----------



## ich558 (20. Februar 2019)

Kalim1st schrieb:


> Danke für Eure aufschlussreichen Antworten.
> Ich habe 32GB drin, allerdings haben diese nur 2400 MHz.
> Könnt Ihr mir RAM empfehlen ?
> Eher 4 8er Blöcke oder 2 16er.
> ...



Du willst 32GB RAM ersetzen um evtl(!) ein paar nicht spurbare FPS rauszuholen?


----------



## Kalim1st (21. Februar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du willst 32GB RAM ersetzen um evtl(!) ein paar nicht spurbare FPS rauszuholen?



Ich habe den Bottleneg nun auch gefunden.
Es waren die Rams.

Um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen, ja habe ich, weil ich Stotterei und einige  FPS Einbrüche hatte.

Nun habe ich neue Rams drin und alles läuft nun endlich wie geschmiert.

Nicht spürbare waren diese allerdings nicht, an einige anderen Stellen hatte ich Drops von 96 auf unter 55 ( das fühlt sich nun alles schon runder an, denn diese Drops merkt man sehr )... diese Drops sind nun, durch die neuen RAM weg und ich habe mal wieder was gelernt.

Man baut sich extra ein tolles System für über 3-4 tausend Euro und dann hackt es am Ende am RAM, die 300 Euro investiere ich da gerne, ...mein Ziel war es ja das Loch zu finden und nun ist es wie geschmiert, Hobby halt 

Für die Nachwelt, hier der exakt gleiche Screenshot mit den neuen Rams.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strycer (21. Februar 2019)

Kalim1st schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bottleneg nun auch gefunden.
> Es waren die Rams.
> 
> Um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen, ja habe ich, weil ich Stotterei und einige  FPS Einbrüche hatte.
> ...



Darf ich fragen, was für eine Software im Hintergrund läuft für das Monitoring?


----------



## Kalim1st (21. Februar 2019)

Strycer schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was für eine Software im Hintergrund läuft für das Monitoring?



Na klar .

MSI Afterburner und RTSS

guck dir mal 2 min ein Tutorial an, um es einmal einzustellen.

Ansonsten helf ich Dir auch gern bei Teamviewer.


----------



## chrizeps (21. Februar 2019)

Bist du sicher das du kein XMP aktiveren kannst am Memory? 

2400 Mhz sind echt wenig für deine Karte und CPU, kommt aber auf das Game an.

Bei dir ist erstmal zu 100% der Memory einer deiner Flaschenhälse, dann der CPU.

Hier ein Vergleich im Youtube 
YouTube

Ob sich das lohnt ist halt eine andere Frage bei deinen FPS


----------



## Kalim1st (22. Februar 2019)

Ja mein Memory hatte kein XMP Profil.
Nun bei den neuen habe ich direkt XMP aktiviert.
Die laufen nun auf 3600mhz und der Unterschied ist deutlich.

Mir war vorher nie bewusst, dass RAM so viel ausmachen kann.


----------

